# Skyrim?



## Stingray98 (14. Juli 2011)

Hab mir gerade ein GP von Skyrim reingezogen.Das hat nen Erfinder preis verdient so GENIAL  ist dieses Spiel!!!Das gameplay ist einfach episch von den Attacke und den Zaubern ganz zu schweigen.Wie findet ihr es?
Hier das GP:‪Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim E3 2011 Gameplay‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## Stingray98 (15. Juli 2011)

Ähh ist hier noch irgendjemand  online?


----------



## Hawkins (15. Juli 2011)

Nettes Video, aber man sieht das es noch MASSIV laggt. Da wo der eine Drache stirbt kann man die FPS locker mitzählen 
ich freu mich schon auf das Game.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (15. Juli 2011)

Der Gameplaytrailer war hier schonmal in den News verlinkt. Da gabs schon so ne Diskussion. 

Meine Meinung: wenn es stimmt, dass die Sachen nicht gescriptet sind, dann WOW.


----------



## Vordack (15. Juli 2011)

Den Trailer fand ich auch grandiös, nur leider ist Bethesda eine Spieleschmiede bei denen ich bis jetzt fast alle Spiele (außer Morrowind) echt langweilig fand ()obwohl ich eigentlich auf große open World RPGs stehe).

Hoffentlich wird dieser hier eher meinen Geschmack treffen


----------



## Stingray98 (15. Juli 2011)

@Vordack
Ich steh ja mehr auf Oblivion weil mich bei MW diese Ständig wiederholte Musik stört auf dauer wirds blöd.Nur leider gehen bei mir die Effekte (Schritte,Regen,...)nicht nur die Musik nervt schon ziehmlich und hab acuh schon viele versucht komm aber nicht weiter


----------



## Dwayn (19. Juli 2011)

Bin skeptisch. Trailer schaut zwar sehr gut aus, aber das tun sie alle... Ich weiß nicht wieviele Spiele sich trotz epischer Trailer als Schrott herausgestellt haben, auf jeden Fall zu viele.
Schwerer wiegt da schon das ich sowohl MW als auf Oblivion ziemlich schlecht fand, dass einzig wirklich positive an den Spielen waren imo die Modder.


----------



## xNomAnorx (19. Juli 2011)

ich persönlich bin von bethesda eigentlich noch nie enttäuscht worden 
und da mir MW und Oblivion sehr gut gefallen haben, freu ich mich derbe auf skyrim 
@dwayn gut wenn dir die beiden vorgänger nicht gefallen haben, würds mich nicht wundern wenn dir auch sykrim nicht gefällt


----------



## theNDY (28. Juli 2011)

Hingegen aller flamer die hier versuchen gegen Skyrim zu wettern freue ich mich enorm auf das Spiel, allein schon weil es wieder ein Elder Scrolls sein wird - egal ob die Grafik auf dem Niveau von Crysis 2 ist oder nicht (_es gibt nämlich für richtige Spieler noch andere Merkmale eines guten Titels_ )!


----------



## Quaker4Life (28. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn ich mehr der Actiongames Typ bin, auf dieses Rollenspiel freue ich mich mal wieder!


----------



## magoonr (30. Juli 2011)

werd wohl meine alte donnerbüchse ganz schön aufschrauben müssen für skyrim 
aber ich fürchte dass die entwickler nochmal nachlegen werden um die polygone zu reduzieren. bringt ja nix wenn nur 10% der potentiellen spieler einen so fähigen pc haben


----------



## Quaker4Life (1. August 2011)

magoonr schrieb:


> werd wohl meine alte donnerbüchse ganz schön aufschrauben müssen für skyrim



Da für RAGE in jedem Fall ein neuer Rechner bzw. Upgrade angesagt ist, was solls


----------



## Sword4 (3. August 2011)

11.11.2011... 3 Tage vor meinem Geburtstag. Ratet mal, was ich mir wünsche


----------



## theNDY (4. August 2011)

Sword4 schrieb:


> 11.11.2011... 3 Tage vor meinem Geburtstag. Ratet mal, was ich mir wünsche


 
Dann würd ich aber vereinbaren das du dein Geschenk 3 Tage früher bekommst ... hinkst ja sonst hinterher :>


----------



## Sword4 (4. August 2011)

theNDY schrieb:


> Dann würd ich aber vereinbaren das du dein Geschenk 3 Tage früher bekommst ... hinkst ja sonst hinterher :>


 Stimmt stimmt... denn an meinem Geb kann ich eh nicht zocken, weil da Party gemacht wird


----------



## Quaker4Life (7. August 2011)

Sword4 schrieb:


> 11.11.2011... 3 Tage vor meinem Geburtstag. Ratet mal, was ich mir wünsche


 
Nen Hund?


----------



## Sword4 (9. August 2011)

Quaker4Life schrieb:


> Nen Hund?


 Yeah, it's a BINGO!


----------



## Zacki06 (12. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, weis von euch zufällig einer ob die Skyrim Version von Amazon Steam-gebunden ist oder nicht?
Hab grade da angerufen und der Mitarbeiter wusste nicht mal was Steam ist...

Hab nämlich gesehen das man es eben auch bei Steam vorbestellen kann aber ich will keine Steam-Version.

Wär echt nice wenn das einer weis 


Mfg
Zacki


----------



## JCFR (17. August 2011)

Es ist immer noch TES oder...? Schnarch! 

Na gut, es sieht besser aus als OBlivion- was keine Kunst ist - und es scheint etwas mehr Action bieten zu wollen... dennoch glaub' ich nicht, dass ich damit warm werde. 
Kampfsystem, Charakterentwicklung, Magiesystem, Handwerk, Skills... TES hat so seine Art, mir all das zu versauern. 
Ich wart lieber auf ME3, Risen2 oder the old Republic.


----------



## avatar9296 (18. August 2011)

hi eine frage und zwar wollte ich morgen zur gamescom fahren. Ich bin aber erst 16 und wollte wissen ab wie vielen jahren skyrim auf der gamescom ist. War einer hier heute schon dort oder weiss es zufälligerweise? ich freue mich über antworten


----------



## Quaker4Life (16. September 2011)

Auch wenns jetzt viel zu spät ist... hast es sehen können?


----------



## Valarius (16. September 2011)

Skyrim habe ich schon letztes Jahr vorbestellt.

Seite dem Elder Scrolls Teil 2 habe ich alle bis zum abwinken gespielt.

Meiner Meinung nach die mit Abstand besten SinglePlayer RPGs die jemals entwickelt wurden!

Einzig "The Witcher" und "The Witcher 2" können hier ein klein wenig aufholen, sind aber leider viel zu linear gegenüber den Elder Scrolls.

Und komm mir bitte keiner mit "Two Worlds" oder "Risen".... brrrr...


----------



## Quaker4Life (23. September 2011)

Das Spiel ist in jedem Fall fest auf meiner Wishlist


----------



## AyuEpokh (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich freu mich auch riesig auf Skyrim!
TES 4: Oblivion hat mir schon verdammt viele, vergnügliche Stunden bereitet und ich spiele es immer noch.

Ich werd wie damals, als das TES4 Release war, auch neue Hardware holen, da Skyrim das, denke ich, einfach wert ist.
Und da die normale Version natürlich nicht reicht, wird es die The Elder Srolls V: Skyrim Collectors Edition sein.


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2011)

Sword4 schrieb:


> Stimmt stimmt... denn an meinem Geb kann ich eh nicht zocken, weil da Party gemacht wird



Also hängst du dann 4 Tage hinterher. Mindest 1 Tag Ausnüchterung muss man ja auch mitzählen. Hehe


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2011)

Ist bei so einem Spiel ja nicht schlimm. Es ist ja zum Glück kein Online-Rollenspiel, wo man mit Kumpels mithalten müsste. Da kann er sich ruhig Zeit lassen 

Ich freu mich auch sehr auf das Spiel, allerdings wirds bei mir die normale Version. 150 Euro geb ich nicht für eine CE aus, das ist ja Wahnsinn. Mit der Kohle bekomm ich ja 15 Spiele aus der Software-Pyramide 

Ich bin mal auf das Spielgefühl in Skyrim gespannt. Als man damals Oblivion gespielt hatte und war vorher Morrowind gewöhnt, da wirkte das Spiel so fürchterlich abgespeckt, wie ein Elder Scrolls Light. Hoffe, sie sind bei Skyrim nicht den Weg weitergegangen.


----------

